# Topwater and jerkbait



## Reel Science (Apr 8, 2004)

I just got two more baits finished up. One is a topwater that my dad and my 3 yr old son made. They used a 1" diameter poplar dowel, cut it to length and then shaped the ends. I helped them weight it, put in a rattle, and then I sealed and painted it to their specifications. We're calling it the "Big Max" after my son's name. The paint job is simple with a white base coat covered with pearl white powder in a clear coat, then a fluorescent orange belly stripe, iridescent red gill stripes, and random iridescent violet spots all over the body. This is my first time using the pearl powder in the clear coat and I really like the look over the white base coat. The bait is 10" long.

The second bait is a cherry jerkbait, somewhat similar to a Wade's Wobbler with a 45 degree cut for the head. It's weighted to sit on the surface with the head down. I'm not sure what the action is like or how deep it will dive. I'm looking forward to throwing it. It has an iridescent yellow bellow and side, fluorescent orange spots on the belly, and iridescent green back with bars continuing down the side, and brown scaled blotches on the back. The final weight of the bait is barely under 4 ounces and it is 9" long.

Travis


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Nice baits! I like that topwater's paint job


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Reel,

Nice work! I love the paint patterns and the scale jobs....Super cool

MS


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great work, RS. I like the pattern you chose for the top of that jerk bait. That is going to get torn up!


----------

